# Everyones a rescuer!



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not if any one else has noticed but there seems to be a lot of low post or new members with "Will rescue any reptiles in XXXXXX area" and it seems to be younger members.

I find it quite worrying that someone not so hot and aware of forums could actually need help and click on one of these kids links in there sigs and end up giving them an animal in need of attention.

When of course these kids don't have any money to take sick animals to vets for the proper care they might require.

Ok rant over..:bash:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Post twice by accident!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I do have this in my PM and im only a 'kid' 14.
I've got room and would take in animals and give them the care thats needed, then find a good home to take the reptile in.
I think other people may be the same as me, 
i would rather someone like myself take it in off someone who doesnt know
how to care properly for the animal rather then leave it with them.
I'm happy if i do not get any as that will mean there isn't any that need homes,
but if theres a reptile that needs a home i will take it in.


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

oasis_reps said:


> I do have this in my PM and im only a 'kid' 14.
> I've got room and would take in animals and give them the care thats needed, then find a good home to take the reptile in.


And you can always come on here and seek advice.

Guy


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

So what spare vivs, heating equipment, basic medications and other necessary 'tools' for rescue animals do you have?

Do you have a look local reptile vet?

Do you have spare cash should you need to take an animal to the vet?

But I notice you say "most reptiles" so do you pick and choose what animals you may want for yourself and will be easier to care for?

A true animal rescuer says no to nothing!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> So what spare vivs, heating equipment, basic medications and other necessary 'tools' for rescue animals do you have?
> 
> Do you have a look local reptile vet?
> 
> ...


The forum is to help, not hae a go at people trying to help!!
i have mats, stats, RUBS, decor food etc, I know of local vets, my parents obviously help me out with the money side, maybe i cant take in a fully grown Retic, but i still would help with what i can, and maybe point others in the right direction. Think its better then leave
and maybe let the reptile die.
if you come on here to have a go at people you do not actualy know if real life
then i suggest you dont come on the forum.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> So what spare vivs, heating equipment, basic medications and other necessary 'tools' for rescue animals do you have?
> 
> Do you have a look local reptile vet?
> 
> ...


um...i agree with everything you say, but this kid seems genuine, and does advertise or asking for freebies, like a lot do..


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Paul_MTS said:


> A true animal rescuer says no to nothing!


I dont agree, if an animal rescuer was offered something they had no experience with, no room for etc they would be foolish to say yes.
I specialise, If i were to take every rescue offered I would no longer be able to specialise, I would far rather offer the service I do (one very few people offer) and do it well than over stretch myself and struggle with cramped conditions etc
However
I also have LOTS of contacts so can help place animals in rescues/foster homes/ permanent homes.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

what age do class as an kid 16 or 17 ???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You have to take some things with a pinch of salt really. I'm all for all these new people "rescuing" animals if it means I have less to deal with in my rescue to be quite honest, lord knows we can easily run up £500+ a year on vet bills alone and then people gripe about paying a £20 rehoming fee. 

Inexperienced people offering to rescue things is worrying a little bit, but at the end of the day, if people are going to dump animals or let them die of neglect, incorrect habitat or even starvation, even a teenager as long as they intend to do it right and have the support of their parents, well they certainly can't make it any worse.

Yes of course, extreme cases should always go to the most experienced person available, but a lot of the more common things can be looked after by the inexperienced and given a far greater quality of life. As a rescue that is often full and has hard a hard time rehoming some animals that are even perfectly health, I honestly don't know how fussy we can afford to be, everyone who is ready and willing should be utilised - but they do need a backup plan in case of emergency veterinary treatment and do need to be aware of serious quarantine issues etc.

I don't mind people stating in their signature or on one specific thread they are available for certain things, what I absolutely cannot abide is the people who go into the classifieds and post "Wanted: Adult female Royal Python, free please", and seriously expect to get anything but condemnation in return. Being willing to take animals on that need it, and actively looking for freebies because you're not willing to pay for what you want, are two totally different things.

There are some things I would refuse, such as DWA for example, even though I can legally keep all species of DWA, I simply do not have the experience to deal with them and would only have the experience to deal with one or two species if they needed it.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant see the point in having a go, im not looking for freebies or anything,
I cant take in a fully grown retic or burm, but maybe could travel to take it to a 
decent home, or point someone in the right direction, but with other snakes, lizards i will rehome after making sure theyare healthy..
sorry for trying to help...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

wohic said:


> I dont agree, if an animal rescuer was offered something they had no experience with, no room for etc they would be foolish to say yes.
> I specialise, If i were to take every rescue offered I would no longer be able to specialise, I would far rather offer the service I do (one very few people offer) and do it well than over stretch myself and struggle with cramped conditions etc
> However
> I also have LOTS of contacts so can help place animals in rescues/foster homes/ permanent homes.


yes, i have no room for ARP's now, and never had many many large stuff....so no experiance

at worst yeah, but i would have to be bottom of the barrel before i would willingly take one.....would always say no


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with the guy ranting, in a way. at 14/15 you are still in school and have no idea what you're gonna be doing in 3 years time. why take in animals if you're ultimately gonna end up maybe penniless, or moving away to study, or stuck in a job where you have no time to look after animals.
If a sick animal falls into your lap, i'm not saying turn it away. but to actively advertise for rescues is a bit stupid at that age i reckon.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> what age do class as an kid 16 or 17 ???


 
no1 gona answer my question then ??


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> I agree with the guy ranting, in a way. at 14/15 you are still in school and have no idea what you're gonna be doing in 3 years time. why take in animals if you're ultimately gonna end up maybe penniless, or moving away to study, or stuck in a job where you have no time to look after animals.
> If a sick animal falls into your lap, i'm not saying turn it away. but to actively advertise for rescues is a bit stupid at that age i reckon.


i dont think he was advertising...just he could help should it be needed, big differance


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> no1 gona answer my question then ??


under 18....


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

18 or below. But saying that, one of my housemates is 23 going on 13. Age gives a general idea of maturity, but can never be relied on to give an exact idea.


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

oasis_reps said:


> sorry for trying to help...


Hey, don't apologise.

In truth, there probably won't be all that many reptiles for you to rescue.

And, for goodness sake, only take those reptiles you feel you can help with.

Also, make contact with your local animal welfare or rescue centre. There's bound to be one near you and it probably takes reptiles for rehoming.

Perhaps you could link up with them and even help out when you've got a spare couple of hours?

Guy


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> I cant see the point in having a go, im not looking for freebies or anything,
> I cant take in a fully grown retic or burm, but maybe could travel to take it to a
> decent home, or point someone in the right direction, but with other snakes, lizards i will rehome after making sure theyare healthy..
> sorry for trying to help...


You seem to be taking this personally.

Maybe you are the genuine one out of a hundred of young people on here with the same in the sig. I wasn't targeting you particularly.

Ok the say no to nothing bit was a bit mis leading, when an experienced rescuer says no...they would then follow up with "but give this bloke a call, or if they can't try this number" etc etc

I have met some great people in the past year from buying off various people and there contacts are like gold dust. So at a young age when you haven't met a great deal of "reptile gurus" you won't have the right contacts.

I just can't help thinking the worst.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

cooljules said:


> under 18....


 
well i am 17 and have more experience than some people on here plus i have over 50 reps and i have rescued an adult veiled chameleon and payed alot of money for it and the hole setup to day !!!!!!!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm 14 and would try and take in any unwanted rep, if I knew that I could treat it and look after it well, but would never offer a 'rehoming service'.It's not guaranteed you will be able to pass the animal on anyway.

I'm always on the look for freebies that I want, as the only other times I get money are at b-day and crimbo, but my parents would and have payed for any necessary vet bills.

Unless you're extremely rich and have full support from parents I can't see how anyone my age could effectively run one.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> well i am 17 and have more experience than some people on here plus i have over 50 reps and i have rescued an adult veiled chameleon and payed alot of money for it and the hole setup to day !!!!!!!


Of course there are going to be exceptions like yourself.

I was mainly thinking of under 16's. At 16 you have left school, might have a better idea of what you want to do in life, and you can have a full time job. While living at home you can afford quite a lot without bills even on a 'low' wage.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> well i am 17 and have more experience than some people on here plus i have over 50 reps and i have rescued an adult veiled chameleon and payed alot of money for it and the hole setup to day !!!!!!!


Where does your money come from?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I have 'rescued' reptiles on and off for years,never advertised to do so,but once you get that reputation in an area as 'that bloke with all the snakes' they just seem to appear.I have kept some,rehomed some free of charge and some with a rehoming fee in the past.If I can't help I have a select 3 or 4 people I know to be well informed,caring enough and dedicated to their cause that I will refer too.This also depends on what the species is to be re homed.I'm not sure I'd ever pass on to a 14 year old though,however biased that may seem.


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Where does your money come from?


Perhaps he's won the lottery!

If he's got the money, he's got the money.

Guy


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'm 14 and would try and take in any unwanted rep, if I knew that I could treat it and look after it well, but would never offer a 'rehoming service'.It's not guaranteed you will be able to pass the animal on anyway.
> 
> I'm always on the look for freebies that I want, as the only other times I get money are at b-day and crimbo, but my parents would and have payed for any necessary vet bills.
> 
> Unless you're extremely rich and have full support from parents I can't see how anyone my age could effectively run one.


Thankyou, a youngster with some common sense, you will go far in life!

Thats my whole point, if you have a mate of mate who has a reptile that needs a new home, offer your experience to them.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> well i am 17 and have more experience than some people on here plus i have over 50 reps and i have rescued an adult veiled chameleon and payed alot of money for it and the hole setup to day !!!!!!!


cou cant vote, you cant drink and goto war.....

not having a go at you personaly


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just curious how someone can look after 50 reptiles without any other support...Well thats what it sounded like he was saying?


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

guypettigrew said:


> Perhaps he's won the lottery!
> 
> If he's got the money, he's got the money.
> 
> Guy


When I was 17 I was working full time earning about £170 a week. Now when you don't hav any bills to pay that a lot of money to spend each week!

I was into tropical fish at that time in life, so all my dosh went on fish.

Thanks BarryM. Thats what I'm talking about! I'm also known as fish man and now snake guy is catching on too. So if someone local knows me my number often gets passed on, and through my job I have ended up with several snakes, like the corns I'm advertising in my sig at the moment.

I also went to a friend of a friends a few weeks ago to advise someone on there newly bought royal.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Okaay, so i dont have common sence? :S
I cant see how one comment can show you have 'common sence'.
Im not having a go but i think its daft judgeing people you dont know,
even when there trying to help


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't understand how you cannot rescue reptiles if you can only deal with a few. I would take in a leo if someone couldnt deal with it or it was poorly and they didn't know what to do wwith it. Aslong as the people who are taking it in know what they are doing whats the problem. A teenager who has even 2 years experience is better than an adult with none. Surely if the "easy" reps are taken in by people with no experience in any other reps, it means that the proper reptile rescues can prioritise in reps that are "hard" to look after?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i have rehomed many reptiles to under 16s....

however i like to see there parents come with them otherwise the reps go nowhere


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

repkid said:


> I don't understand how you cannot rescue reptiles if you can only deal with a few. I would take in a leo if someone couldnt deal with it or it was poorly and they didn't know what to do wwith it. Aslong as the people who are taking it in know what they are doing whats the problem. A teenager who has even 2 years experience is better than an adult with none. Surely if the "easy" reps are taken in by people with no experience in any other reps, it means that the proper reptile rescues can prioritise in reps that are "hard" to look after?


of many many reptiles, i have never kept as a pet, or rescued a cham, a retic, a tegu etc etc.....


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

cooljules said:


> cou cant vote, you cant drink and goto war.....
> 
> not having a go at you personaly


Can't vote is a shame,

Can't drink, doubt it!

Can't go to war, who'd want to?

Guy


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

repkid said:


> I don't understand how you cannot rescue reptiles if you can only deal with a few. I would take in a leo if someone couldnt deal with it or it was poorly and they didn't know what to do wwith it. Aslong as the people who are taking it in know what they are doing whats the problem. A teenager who has even 2 years experience is better than an adult with none. *Surely if the "easy" reps are taken in by people with no experience in any other reps, it means that the proper reptile rescues can prioritise in reps that are "hard" to look after?[/*quote]
> Very good point in bold,
> also i have started a mini database with some people i have asked to be on it that have expierience with larger reptiles.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Of course there are going to be exceptions like yourself.
> 
> I was mainly thinking of under 16's. At 16 you have left school, might have a better idea of what you want to do in life, and you can have a full time job. While living at home you can afford quite a lot without bills even on a 'low' wage.


 
ok sound just went mad when i read that i am someone that know's nothing and has no money because iam under the age of 18 i have been keeping rep's for 7 years now and i now have boas,royal,matlock,carpets,GTP,albino brum,bulls,corns,bearded dragons,kings,cham and that is alot more than alot of people over the age of 18 have got and i have i have the pleasure of keeping alot more different species aswell !!!!!


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Where does your money come from?


 
errrrrm let me think MY JOB !!!!!!!!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> errrrrm let me think MY JOB !!!!!!!!


...Yes, but what is your job, just curious as to how you can support 50 reptiles at the age of 17.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> ...Yes, but what is your job, just curious as to how you can support 50 reptiles at the age of 17.


 Living at home, no bills to pay,
can get decent jobs at 17...


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

at the end of the day there are many people who are expirienced with many reps

many people on this forum have took some snakes and lizards off me privately and if they were children or teenagers there parents have accompanied them..

so there is nothing wrong with children and teenagers rescuing reps providing they know what they are doing and can pay for the reptile needs.... vet checks e.t.c
food.

heatmats
uv
blah blah blah i could go on forever


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think its fair to class all under 18's as the same, not everyone over the age of 18 is the same are they??? im 17, keep corn snakes and am geting a pair of Hogg Island Boas on Monday, about a year ago i took on some neglected leos (ok they werent in a too bad way) but they were 2 males so i had to get new set ups for each of them as the one they had wasnt suitable for them and they needed to be seperated ad thay had already killed the female that was in with them, and then rehomed them, i work 2 days a week and go to sixth form the other 5 so yeh i dont have a lot of free time, but i think that fact i do all this shows im mature enough to deal with reps, i dont advertise on here or anywhere else for "free reps" but if someone approached me and i thought i could help i would do all i could to help. I'm more than capable of dealign with things myself, ive done far more than a lot of pople my age and have had amazing experiences in life and done things that im proud of, so just because im under 18 i dont think my opinion should be ignored or thought lesser of than someone older than me, if people, no matter what the age are willing to help unwanted reps then thats great but i have to agree it does annoy me when people just ask for free reps, especially when they ask for specific reps


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> ...Yes, but what is your job, just curious as to how you can support 50 reptiles at the age of 17.


Living at home....


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i rescue animals and im only 15 i have rescued 2 royal pythons and im getting to more rescue plated lizards. im onyl 15 but i have had 3 years with reps and lots of support and funds whats wrong with younger people rescuing thats just ageist lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Meh forget it, was not trying to insult you.:lol2:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> at the end of the day there are many people who are expirienced with many reps
> 
> many people on this forum have took some snakes and lizards off me privately and if they were children or teenagers there parents have accompanied them..
> 
> ...


Your missing the point. You are the rescuer who brings reps back to health and then passes them on. I have no issues with young people buying rescued animals that have recovered. I'm talking about young people rescuing ill animals.

Thankyou slr, another young member thats willing to help but doesn't go around advertising it.

At the end of the day, once your known in the area to a few people as snake guy the reptiles come to you.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm gettin a corn in soon,
off another member of the forum that has to many reptiles
to rehome hiself.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Your missing the point. You are the rescuer who brings reps back to health and then passes them on. I have no issues with young people buying rescued animals that have recovered. I'm talking about young people rescuing ill animals.
> 
> Thankyou slr, another young member thats willing to help but doesn't go around advertising it.
> 
> At the end of the day, once your known in the area to a few people as snake guy the reptiles come to you.


im not advertising, 
ive got it in small on my pm just to let people know,
not going,
RESUCE CENTRE! WANTED: FREE ANIMALS!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i rescue animals and im only 15 i have rescued 2 royal pythons and im getting to more rescue plated lizards. im onyl 15 but i have had 3 years with reps and lots of support and funds whats wrong with younger people rescuing thats just ageist lol


Did the royals have any problems or did the owner simply not have time for them any more?

That's another can of worms, re homing healthy but unwanted animals is relatively easy. But rescuing animals in desperate need of help can be a very pricey and time consuming.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> im not advertising,
> ive got it in small on my pm just to let people know,
> not going,
> RESUCE CENTRE! WANTED: FREE ANIMALS!


That is advertising. You don't see the same in other peoples sigs on this thread that have said they have helped someone in the past.

I have helped out a few people myself, but like others I don't advertise.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Your missing the point. You are the rescuer who brings reps back to health and then passes them on. I have no issues with young people buying rescued animals that have recovered. I'm talking about young people rescuing ill animals.
> 
> Thankyou slr, another young member thats willing to help but doesn't go around advertising it.
> 
> At the end of the day, once your known in the area to a few people as snake guy the reptiles come to you.


 
fair enough when you put it that way but not all teenagers are the same alot of them work partime to fund there rescues....

but i do see where your coming from many people on here just want free reps i have seen it stated a few times...


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

repkid said:


> I don't understand how you cannot rescue reptiles if you can only deal with a few. I would take in a leo if someone couldnt deal with it or it was poorly and they didn't know what to do wwith it. Aslong as the people who are taking it in know what they are doing whats the problem. A teenager who has even 2 years experience is better than an adult with none. *Surely if the "easy" reps are taken in by people with no experience in any other reps, it means that the proper reptile rescues can prioritise in reps that are "hard" to look after?[/*quote]
> ?????


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> That is advertising. You don't see the same in other peoples sigs on this thread that have said they have helped someone in the past.
> 
> I have helped out a few people myself, but like others I don't advertise.


I wouldnt class it as advertising, but letting people know,
just incase. im not asking for free reptiles!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> I wouldnt class it as advertising, but letting people know,
> just incase. im not asking for free reptiles!


So not advertising......

But your letting people know about a service which you provide.

Now any business would call that advertising. Is a poster for a product not letting the consumer know about a service or product the advertiser supplies?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

So how many kids or teenagers on here are advertising rescues i am sure there is more than enough 

some just stay quiet??: victory:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> So how many kids or teenagers on here are advertising rescues i am sure there is more than enough
> 
> some just stay quiet??: victory:


Some are changing there sigs as we discuss.

There thinking "oh crap, they've caught on":blush::lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Name and shame


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:
but if they are genuine rescuers why change there logos sigs


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Some are changing there sigs as we discuss.
> 
> There thinking "oh crap, they've caught on":blush::lol2:


im not changing my sig,
no need, rather let people know incase they need to
rehome an animal.


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Some are changing there sigs as we discuss.
> 
> There thinking "oh crap, they've caught on":blush::lol2:


 lol, just changed mine, joking lol, it does annoy me that people ask for free reps, seeing as i pay for mine (although i do find some bargains, an adult pair of hogg island boas that are costing me £60), if im getting new reps and moving on old ones id expect my old ones to be bought and my new ones to be paid for so its all fair


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this really worth arguing over?

Yes some kids want to free reptiles.

Some genuinely want to help.

So what?

What is this thread going to achieve?

Everything that needs to be said has been said so lets be mature and not say anymore...


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

it only costs £50 in food for an week as in frozen for the snake's and live food for the other's as i get discount from my local rep shop and veg i get it for free from my local fresh veg and fruit store every week and most of them are on news paper which i get for free and then the other cost is water agen is free


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

repkid said:


> Is this really worth arguing over?
> 
> Yes some kids want to free reptiles.
> 
> ...


Lol its a forum, people will post as long as they have interest, can't stop them.


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

repkid said:


> Is this really worth arguing over?
> 
> Yes some kids want to free reptiles.
> 
> ...


 
isnt the whole idea of a thread to discuss things? it doesnt have to achieve anything


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> it only costs £50 in food for an week as in frozen for the snake's and live food for the other's as i get discount from my local rep shop and veg i get it for free from my local fresh veg and fruit store every week and most of them are on news paper which i get for free and then the other cost is water agen is free


Wow, much cheaper than I thought it would be...Wish I could get stuff for free, for once lol.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

However i think children and teenagers sometimes adults too

misunderstand that rescuing and rehoming are 2 very different things?

when you rehome the animals are usually healthy...
rescuing is helping an animal is helping to save its life?

many people do not see the difference:2thumb:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

I agree that some school aged-people have more experience than some adults, especially with parent support so although i agree that many people look for 'free reptiles' i would criticisse oasis less...he is only trying to help the idiots...well done mate :notworthy:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

krazykayaker said:


> I agree that some school aged-people have more experience than some adults, especially with parent support so although i agree that many people look for 'free reptiles' i would criticisse oasis less...he is only trying to help the idiots...well done mate :notworthy:


Thanks, some support,
i've also contacted some other expierenced keepers, including Wohic off the forum just incase 
i get bigger reptile or serious cases and there now of my data base for serious cases/reptiles.


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

just to clarify... it seems that a 30 yr old with 2 yrs experience of keeping reps may get more support than a 17 yr with 6 yrs experience?

WRONG!!! if its ur interest and ur old enough to fully understand (over junior school age) then it shouldnt matter if parents will support financially!)


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

krazykayaker said:


> just to clarify... it seems that a 30 yr old with 2 yrs experience of keeping reps may get more support than a 17 yr with 6 yrs experience?
> 
> WRONG!!! if its ur interest and ur old enough to fully understand (over junior school age) then it shouldnt matter if parents will support financially!)


 
this is very true but not to sound nasty or anything but the parents arnt always going to help them out financially i know kids that offer rescues and work part time stacking shelves in order to fund there rescue so they arnt a burdon on there parents:2thumb:


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> this is very true but not to sound nasty or anything but the parents arnt always going to help them out financially i know kids that offer rescues and work part time stacking shelves in order to fund there rescue so they arnt a burdon on there parents:2thumb:


 
how did you know what i did as a job?? lol, Morrisons all the way!!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

off topic but krazykayaker, is that pic in your sig real or is it a computerised image?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

slr123 said:


> how did you know what i did as a job?? lol, Morrisons all the way!!!


 
What the hell i didnt?
unless i know you lol


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> What the hell i didnt?
> unless i know you lol


lol, i meant because you said about teenagers working, stacking shelves, thats what i do in morrisons lol


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> it only costs £50 in food for an week as in frozen for the snake's and live food for the other's as i get discount from my local rep shop and veg i get it for free from my local fresh veg and fruit store every week and most of them are on news paper which i get for free and then the other cost is water agen is free



Only £50?!

£50 might be nothing to you now, but if you ever move out then that £50 per week just won't be there.

If you can find somewhere that'll let you have that many reps, your elec bill will be sky high, then there is food, water, gas, sewage and council tax to pay...

I don't think you've thought this threw too well. Not having a go, just preparing you for a world outside of your parents house..it isn't cheap.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Only £50?!
> 
> £50 might be nothing to you now, but if you ever move out then that £50 per week just won't be there.
> 
> ...


 
i have thought this threw would you not think i would have not talked to my parents i can have all my reps here as long as i want my mum is also well into her reps now and has her own royal had she said if i ever need her to help me out looking after them the she would do. i wouldnt go spendin money out on new reps if i didnt have this chat with them and think this threw !!!!!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Only £50?!
> 
> £50 might be nothing to you now, but if you ever move out then that £50 per week just won't be there.
> 
> ...


Very true! I have recently given up a few thousand gallons worth tropical fish at home to make my self more mobile for moving out, should the opportunity arise! 

Now I'm down to a handful of snakes and a couple of birds. Which wouldn't take major planning to move them.


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

One of the reasons I've only got the one (soon to be 3) is I'm living in temp accommodation. If I owned my own house, I'd have as many as I could reasonably afford to keep.

ninja - Wasn't having a go, just making sure you're aware of the potential probelms you could face later in life.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> i have thought this threw would you not think i would have not talked to my parents i can have all my reps here as long as i want my mum is also well into her reps now and has her own royal had she said if i ever need her to help me out looking after them the she would do. i wouldnt go spendin money out on new reps if i didnt have this chat with them and think this threw !!!!!


Doubt you'll want to live with your mum for life though:lol2:Fair doos if you can easily move out with them though.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Doubt you'll want to live with your mum for life though:lol2:Fair doos if you can easily move out with them though.


:lol2: no i said i can have all my rep's at my mums and i move out : victory:


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Still gotta find £50 a week to feed them...

I remember when I lived at home thinking nothing of spending £120 on a pair of trainers, now I look back in disgust lol £120 would see me fed for a good few weeks.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

.ninja - Wasn't having a go, just making sure you're aware of the potential probelms you could face later in life.[/quote]

ok sound but i have and so far the bds have been paying there own way with there babys and soon the snakes sould be as i have some boas on the there way on the 12/4/09 :2thumb:


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Shifting baby BCI won't be easy. There has been some stunners listed on classifieds for weeks now. Make sure you have RUBs prepared...


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Shifting baby BCI won't be easy. There has been some stunners listed on classifieds for weeks now. Make sure you have RUBs prepared...


 
i have they will be 100% anery 50% het sharp albino and poss dubble het snow so dont think they will be with me that long but not assed if they are i am reli looking forword to looking after them and watchin them grow


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice. I'll keep an eye out for the thread, could use a male to go with my female.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Nice. I'll keep an eye out for the thread, could use a male to go with my female.


sound. shame i have an female pastal if it was male i could of lent it you for breeding : victory:


----------



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> So what spare vivs, heating equipment, basic medications and other necessary 'tools' for rescue animals do you have?
> 
> Do you have a look local reptile vet?
> 
> ...


Yeah but only a fool takes in what they are not confident at caring for.

I would only take in smaller snakes, not retic etc, just because of my home situation, i would end up divorced.... wife would not allow me anything that could eat the kitty cats

Anyone who gives any animal, be it reptile, cat, dog, rabbit, hamster or duck billed platypus a new home when its not being cared for properly in current one, or cannot be cared for anymore, is doing a good job. 

Even if they are limited in what they can/will take, and not a "true" rescuer. I wonder what most "true" rescuers would do if someone turned up with a slabbering mis-treated rottwiler/doberman, you off course would just take it in. While I cannot stand dogs, dont trust them as far as I can spit even an areodynamic rat, thus I am not a "true" rescuer. Actually never rescued any reptiles, just prepared to give it a try, not an expert, who is really, but i have will to try and help any sick snake or cat. We have rescued a couple of cats, both old sick ones, who didnt last more than a couple of years.

Rant over, I know I am not in initial group this was aimed for being thirty *cough* nine, but that holier than thou attitude just put my nose out of j... okay more out of joint. Oh incidentally no I do not have a huge store off things to care for a rescue snake if someone turned up at my door tonight, but give me an hour during open hours for shops and I will have.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Personally I do not see why there has to be an issue with age, or the whole if they care they will take anything attitude....
When I was 12-13 I used to take in any unwanted small furry pets... And ended up with 13 hamsters and who knows how many mice at one time... 

They cost me money in vet bills some had to be put down and one went through 2 operations and then died anyway, then had a guinea pig dumped on me who also had to go through an operation and later died of the cancer that had sadly spread. 
I was a child but willing to spend money, so I think that as long as someone is willing to learn and has the space and stability to do so why not? 

At 9 my dad was talked in to getting me two bearded dragons, I had wanted another snake... And they were our first lizards, we were given bad advice and although they were healthy they were not happy and nor was I with waking up with escaped crickets IN my bed... They went to a uni professor who pretty much had no idea, but he learnt and Drago and Butterfly still have a lovely home where they are loved and cared for, I still get updates and have learned from my mistakes... 

Rescues have to start somewhere... And if that is a 13 year old taking in an unwanted corn snake but refusing an iguana be happy, its better people turn down things and admit that they do not know than to take something and have a hard time.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> I do have this in my PM and im only a 'kid' 14.
> I've got room and would take in animals and give them the care thats needed, then find a good home to take the reptile in.
> I think other people may be the same as me,
> i would rather someone like myself take it in off someone who doesnt know
> ...


 
How can you afford their veterinary care though? What work do you do? You are 14 so still at school during the week- if you worked all weekend and every evening, at your age you are not going to be earning much and if an snake had a real problem that required expensive care you are not a charity or in a position to pay it. So what you mean is you have parents who have allowed you to keep various reptiles (some do, some don't doesn't make you better) and you now class yourself as 'experienced' which in my opinion is more a case of 'lucky.' 
If 10 people all turned up at your door with handfuls of animals, are you saying you'd just 'take them all in'- that is what a real rehoming service does. 
If you have the room then your parents gave it to you. You are not paying the huge amount of electric all these tanks use. Unless you live in a mansion you wouldn't have room for many large snakes, and if they came without equipment who is paying for their vivariums, heating, food, lighting, furnishings etc etc? Its a hugely expensive hobby so I find it hard to believe you really are in a position to just accept anything that comes your way at your age.

By all means be an enthusiastic young reptile keeper but don't big it up and make out like you're an actual rescue service because you are not.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ninja_636 said:


> :lol2: no i said i can have all my rep's at my mums and i move out : victory:


Lol I might do that after I leave school, go back to my mums house and use the 'Games room' as a fish and reptile room, not sure what college I want to go to though.The house is a great big old farm house and the room is huge, have been offered it as well.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Spider Call said:


> Personally I do not see why there has to be an issue with age, or the whole if they care they will take anything attitude....
> When I was 12-13 I used to take in any unwanted small furry pets... And ended up with 13 hamsters and who knows how many mice at one time...
> 
> They cost me money in vet bills some had to be put down and one went through 2 operations and then died anyway, then had a guinea pig dumped on me who also had to go through an operation and later died of the cancer that had sadly spread.
> ...


'Prepared to spend money'- What money! Yes young people may earn a small amount, but paper rounds and pocket money won't pay for a serious reptile collection or rescue service. If you are still at school the hours you can work are very limited and you earn peanuts, that is if anywhere will accept you for any serious job if you are under 16. You kept a few hamsters and mice! There is a world of difference. Reptiles require expensive vivariums/rubs, heating, thermostats, lighting, furnishings, various foods. Online orders often mount up to well over £50 for one small order, just a heat mat for example, a few mice and a thermometer will do it. The electircity tanks use in combination with each other is phenomenal. Veterinary care can also create huge costs. Money is not going to be available on the spur of the moment for these things. I cannot believe you compare taking on a guinea pig to taking on even a corn snake! Food is £3 a bag, you can buy big bags of hay/wood shavings for a few quid each, you can buy one £40 cage that'll last it i's life...done. Starting cost:£50 compared to starting cost for snake: £200+ or thereabouts.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> How can you afford their veterinary care though? What work do you do? You are 14 so still at school during the week- if you worked all weekend and every evening, at your age you are not going to be earning much and if an snake had a real problem that required expensive care you are not a charity or in a position to pay it. So what you mean is you have parents who have allowed you to keep various reptiles (some do, some don't doesn't make you better) and you now class yourself as 'experienced' which in my opinion is more a case of 'lucky.'
> If 10 people all turned up at your door with handfuls of animals, are you saying you'd just 'take them all in'- that is what a real rehoming service does.
> If you have the room then your parents gave it to you. You are not paying the huge amount of electric all these tanks use. Unless you live in a mansion you wouldn't have room for many large snakes, and if they came without equipment who is paying for their vivariums, heating, food, lighting, furnishings etc etc? Its a hugely expensive hobby so I find it hard to believe you really are in a position to just accept anything that comes your way at your age.
> 
> By all means be an enthusiastic young reptile keeper but don't big it up and make out like you're an actual rescue service because you are not.


 IVE NEVER SAID IM A REAL ACTUALY RESCUE SERVICE PLEASE READ!
I said i will rescue and rehome!, my parents are supportive and can lend/give me money for these, if youve read, i also have a databse with experienced keepers such as Wohic and oher people in this area. im not trying to make out im a acutal rescue service, ive never said tht, i said i'd help with what i can and point people in the right direction!
please read properly, or would you rather me leave a reptile with a man tht hasnt got a clue but he can keep it because hes 'older' then me


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Only £50?!
> 
> £50 might be nothing to you now, but if you ever move out then that £50 per week just won't be there.
> 
> ...


I agree- you're living in a very false world right now. Its easy to build up large collections of animals while in your parent's large house where you don't pay anything except maybe a bit of 'keep' money and for your animals's food etc. When you move out you will only be able to afford a flat most probably which in rent alone are around £400 for a basic one. You won't have thespace there to fit a really huge collection in, that's if the landlords will allow you so many. If you leave them at home that is hardely being independent, I know my parents aren't happy about cleaning out my budgies, my guinea pigs, walking my dog, keeping my cat...and definately wouldn't be left keeping all my snakes because of the kind of care they require. If you want to move to another town you can't commute to and fro twice a day to check on them. You'll have to buy a tv license (over £100 a year) to watch telly, you'll have to get your own internet connection, perhaps a contract on your phone... I have 2 heat strips, 1 tank of snails, 1 3 ft viv and 1 55inch viv and the electric from them uses around £7 a week, which trust me, is a pain in the arse because its not just them that use electric, the telly eats it about £1 an hour along with computers/laptops, there's the cooker, fridge....
Just keep drawing the tenners out and you'll be left with nothing. There's council tax, and water too. Everything you currently take for granted. 
I currently cannot afford any new clothes, been wearing the same thing since my birthday last may, can't afford Xmas prezzies...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought about setting up an invert rescue in Wales and would take on re-homers. I know you dont get a lot but you may end up with like 30+ chilie roses who you cant pass on to a new home. Let alone the issue of space.

To be honest ive spoken to a few who want to rehome their reptiles in person but very few do. Most of the time ive seen people do the "nah i will just sell the animal on" despite it needs medical treatment etc.

Theirs also a bit of a difference between a rescue and a rehomer. Rehomers tend to be healthy but their owners for their own reasons can no longer keep it. Rescues tend to be hurt or need medical attention. Its not a "Rescue" if you go into a store and buy an injured animal, no is it a rescue if it was just rehomed to you. Real rescues are normally in trouble or found in the wild. If people want to take on rehomers if they have the space/cash thats great it puts strain off others. If its in need of medical attention it should only go to people who can look after it. If a rescue came to me that needed dire medical attention and i couldnt sort it i would pass it on to people who rescue, or if its a rehomer i would also pass it onto a rescue who i trust, i.e. Avathran.

I dont see a problem really with people advertising they take on animals as long as they are able to look after it. If someone passed a Beardie or large snake onto me i wouldnt be able to keep it so would refer the person to a rescue or take it myself. Age isn't an issue, im sure their are plenty of ten year olds out there that could keep the animals better than i can. The type that really read into anything and end up correcting adults on their mistakes. Ive seen it before and id rather re-home a reptile with them rather than a lot of the other older people.


----------



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

Very good point, and something we ahve to be careful off if taking in reptiles, i dont think it was mentioned before. If you take in animals from rescue you are not allowed to resell them.

I was up at Skye serpentarium over the summer, well worth a visit if you are in skye, its in broadford. They have 500+ reptiles that are rescues from illegal attempted imports, etc.. Some in terrible conditions, but they are not allowed to sell/give away even when healthy. They do a damn good job up there. Skye Serpentarium.

Costs for heating and just food can rise quite quickly. Not to mention drain on your time, cleaning, handling (so creatures get used to being around people again).

Its not a cheap way to get rare snakes for breeding, if thats what people thing, expensive snakes will, I suspect, be less likely to neglected. I mean if someone pays 1500 for a pied royal, if they dont want anymore surely they will resell, not just rehome.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

I just want to show my suport for all the 'kids' on here. I had my first snake at 10 when my bro got bored of it and planned to sell it i moved it into my bedroom and it was my first real pet...i was hooked by the time i was 16 i had masses of snakes and lizards and had a tarantula. I left home at 16 and moved every last animal with me. I am now twenty two and whilst having to cut back on some of my pets about two years ago i am once again sorted and starting to build back up my collection. I do not advertise rescue services and woudnt call myself a rescue however i do take in any unwanted reps in my area, these are kept seperate to my own pets and i always hope to rehome them when i know they are healthy.
So whatever your age so long as you know you can give a rep a good home and can afford fees and vets ect then there should be no prob and we should deffo not be criticising people for trying to do the right thing!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> um...i agree with everything you say, but this kid seems genuine, and does advertise or asking for freebies, like a lot do..



Theyre everywhere on the net, people claiming to want reptiles to rehome. Ok some are authentic, but I do believe that most just want them to sell on to make profit from someone else's hardship.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Tamaz said:


> Very good point, and something we ahve to be careful off if taking in reptiles, i dont think it was mentioned before. If you take in animals from rescue you are not allowed to resell them.
> 
> I was up at Skye serpentarium over the summer, well worth a visit if you are in skye, its in broadford. They have 500+ reptiles that are rescues from illegal attempted imports, etc.. Some in terrible conditions, but they are not allowed to sell/give away even when healthy. They do a damn good job up there. Skye Serpentarium.
> 
> ...


your allowed to rehome with a fee or give them away


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I never WANT animals to rescue .. and I am not an official rescue however i have taken in animals over the last few years rehabilitated them paid for vet fees and rehomed only a few..

to either friends or people I know have proper experience

I have never once charged a fee..

One animal alone cost over £250 in vet bills and £200 for her tank

rescuing is not about getting free animals as so many unwanted animals have health issues and need long term special care

I only now take in an animal under extreme circumstances.. I know now I cant save them all and the ones I have would suffer if i took on too many.. that way i can concentrate on giving the optimum care and attnetion to the ones i already have


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

yep this is true CJ i usually try not to ask for a fee but on the odd occasion it cant be helped and even so i try to make the fee £10 or less....

you are right however you do need to be careful with children but i have rehomed reptiles to children personally with no guilt as i request there parents come with them and a form of identification aswell 

:2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> yep this is true CJ i usually try not to ask for a fee but on the odd occasion it cant be helped and even so i try to make the fee £10 or less....
> 
> you are right however you do need to be careful with children but i have rehomed reptiles to children personally with no guilt as i request there parents come with them and a form of identification aswell
> 
> :2thumb:


i had never charged a rehoming fee in years....then some weeks ago spoke to a rescue and rehoming centre in bolton, and they said it was only right to charge a fee, and even sent me a copy of the agreement they use....

the last 2 i have rehomed recently i charged a fee, but if i sat down and worked it out, it would have cost me more money to heat, feeed etc then i made...

this week, i have spent a 100quid on stuff i need for recent rescues....inc yesterday a load of bags of river sand for a unusual turtle...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> yep this is true CJ i usually try not to ask for a fee but on the odd occasion it cant be helped and even so i try to make the fee £10 or less....
> 
> you are right however you do need to be careful with children but i have rehomed reptiles to children personally with no guilt as i request there parents come with them and a form of identification aswell
> 
> :2thumb:


i rehomed another male BD last week, to a girl of 12, whos father foned me a few weeks ago, they had read up for ages, got everything but my name was mentioned in there fishing club, by a member who i had asked for large tanks and ext filters, so they came to see me, and took a very well looked after when it came to me subadult BD...and are coming again soon.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i rehomed another male BD last week, to a girl of 12, whos father foned me a few weeks ago, they had read up for ages, got everything but my name was mentioned in there fishing club, by a member who i had asked for large tanks and ext filters, so they came to see me, and took a very well looked after when it came to me subadult BD...and are coming again soon.


 
Brilliant hows the turtles?:2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> Brilliant hows the turtles?:2thumb:


Well last week, we had another slider/cooter came, and the woman down south it came from, sent me a pm and wants to send or pay for some food, wrote me a nice pm etc... all the other people who gave (dumped is usually a better word) couldnt care less what happens to them...but this woman was happy it had found a new home, until it can go into the big garden pond next year and made a nice gesture

the new wierd soft shell has now lots of river sand to bury in....

its differant, sliders etc spend 90% out on land basking, but the sfoft shell spends 90% of the time in the water under sand


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

awww bless her thats very nice!!!!:flrt:

i personally am not TURTLE PERSON but could do i would not be willing to see them abandoned....
if some one came to me asking if i would take some turts in i would but find them a new home straight away or phone another rescue that new what they were doing:lol2:

i.e yourself


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> awww bless her thats very nice!!!!:flrt:
> 
> i personally am not TURTLE PERSON but could do i would not be willing to see them abandoned....
> if some one came to me asking if i would take some turts in i would but find them a new home straight away or phone another rescue that new what they were doing:lol2:
> ...


(i have another 2 due tomorrow)

seems a mad rush of turts at the moment....and i havent asked for any or said i have the space so come on bring em...

soon i will have to say no to more, until the large pond next year, but none would survive now if dumped in a pond...and unfortunatly, i dont know anyone who can take in turtles


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

hmmmm have you noticed private rescues such as ourselves are called into action every year coming up to around xmas time....

il ask around if you like see if some of my friends would like to rehome turtles :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Theres always turts about, i've rehomed a couple of babys,
but havnt got the eqiptment for adults, the baby i rehomed was found on a high street it mesured around 2" so only a baby, it was quite healthy though, i still wonder how it got there, either dumped or made a fair old jurney!
Shame because there lovley animals!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The most demonstrative thing I can add to this topic is to point out that literally last week "Oasis Reps" who probably is a genuine guy, was keeping his new boa with a desk lamp sellotaped to the side of it's viv, placed perfectly for a fire, burns or perhaps some water related electrocution.

He was seriously non the wiser until others clutched their heads in awe. Then took days for a "new fitting" to properly deck the viv out arrived.

Ready for anything?
Equipped for anything?
Experienced enough for anything?

A prime example I'm afraid


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> The most demonstrative thing I can add to this topic is to point out that literally last week "Oasis Reps" who probably is a genuine guy, was keeping his new boa with a desk lamp sellotaped to the side of it's viv, placed perfectly for a fire, burns or perhaps some water related electrocution.
> 
> He was seriously non the wiser until others clutched their heads in awe. Then took days for a "new fitting" to properly deck the viv out arrived.
> 
> ...


The lamp was not taped to the side?
it was Srewed down the the floor, also there was mesh covering it,
while i waited for my new lamp to arrive.
Also, all my reptile are perfectly healthy so i think i must be doing somthing right.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> The lamp was not taped to the side?
> it was Srewed down the the floor, also there was mesh covering it,
> while i waited for my new lamp to arrive.


never kept them, but if it gave off heat to right temps, was secure and safe and did the job...seems fine


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> hmmmm have you noticed private rescues such as ourselves are called into action every year coming up to around xmas time....
> 
> il ask around if you like see if some of my friends would like to rehome turtles :2thumb:


 i find xmas quiet...

the turts are big, need a 5' or 8' tank really and a pain to set up and not cheap...

im fine at the mo, until they go outside, but also trouble getting them somewhere else...

theres hundreds around the country always offered for free, or some daft enough to sell them...or try to!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

cooljules said:


> never kept them, but if it gave off heat to right temps, was secure and safe and did the job...seems fine


 Thanks, it was secure and worked fine, 
i have got a new lamp and guard now though,
people keep things in diffrent ways and if it works then so be it.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Thanks, it was secure and worked fine,
> i have got a new lamp and guard now though,
> people keep things in diffrent ways and if it works then so be it.


yup....

if someone brought me something i wasnt expecting i could knock up something that works, safe but wouldnt be pretty.

i have used up 70% of my emergancy stock of spares.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

oasis_reps said:


> The lamp was not taped to the side?
> it was Srewed down the the floor, also there was mesh covering it,
> while i waited for my new lamp to arrive.
> Also, all my reptile are perfectly healthy so i think i must be doing somthing right.












Seriously though, no point in lying. Anyone can just check through your thread history and see how it actually went down... no mesh here, random tape hanging off the walls (my mistake I thought it was there for a reason!!!). You didn't think there was anything wrong until others pointed it out and advised a better approach.

This isn't personal, I'm just saying, no matter how genuine your intentions are, this is the kind of thing that is going to happen (and then try and fob people off with some rubbish to make it ok).
You're letting your own argument down. You won't garner much support for other young inexperienced chaps like yourself with evidence like that.


Lotte***


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like a masive bunch of people are already onto your game Jack...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/169933-reptile-rescue-centre-3.html


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

bit old now...
READ MY BOA VIV, ITS CLAMPED DOWN AND U CAN SEE MESH ON IT!!
ALSO IF YOU READ U CAN SEE ITS NEW, AS IS MY IGGY VIV WHICH WAS BEFORE I HAD MY IG IF UR GUNNA HAVE ANOTHER GO!

Bringing up old stuff? tht was ages ago,
sorry but your quite sad if this is all you do 
ALL my animals are very heathy thanks, 
look at some pics of em if u want


----------



## crazycraigee (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> A true animal rescuer says no to nothing!



Actually there is a rescue centre I know which does say no to nothing, this only causes problems. The place is smelly + dirty (including the animals living areas). He doesn't have the time, money or knowledge to give the animals the care they need. I have two rats from there which turned out to be pregnant - he said they were too young to get pregnant, which we knew was wrong. They were also in a cold shed on wood shavings - a big no no. The cages hadn't been cleaned out from the previous occupants (pigeons). The pregnant ones who had given birth had no proper food, just cat biscuits and he had no idea how many babies they were. Of which 5 of 7 from one litter had died and were just left in the nest. Needless to say we took our two rats away from there - babies included, as with our knowledge of rats they are better off here. we have had to learn about babies and birthing though.

My point is obviously that even rescue centres need to turn down some things - or just direct people to another more suitable place. The RSCA and other centres do turn things away, for this reason. When i had to rehome my dog, the dogs trust sent me elsewhere because they couldn't take on another dog.

However I think the point you are making is these 'young' people (whatever age that is) are out to get free pets, and this is why they take some pets and not others. But this is better than them taking on more than they can handle. 

Anyways I should probably stop now, rant dragging on just a tad:lol2:


----------



## crazycraigee (Nov 16, 2008)

lol, I'm still new to forums and just realised, I was viewing page 1 of 12, ah well, got my rant outta the way. anyways.......:whistling2:


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, haha easy mistake!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll let you off for that rant.....

but as I have explained further into the thread, that comment on no to anything was a bit rash, but what I did mean to say is that when 1 rescuer says no they then give the person in need a list of contacts to try next.

And oasis reps if you can't manage to set up vivs properly for snakes your buying how do you expect to get equipment together for rescue animals.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tbh a true rescuer knows when to stop, has a good rep vet on standby, phone number where ever theres a phone in the house and spends hours reasearching the reps they have, and WILL PAY anything to save that animal, then rehoming it to a knowledgeable home with a small fee which doesn't equate to what they have spent on the reptile getting it up to health 


two rescuers i can do nothing but put thumbs up to is AZUK :2thumb: theres also another on here but im so sorry i cant remember the user name! :S :bash:

need more people like them selves. its great kids are in to reps. but the comments I WILL REHOME ANY REPTILE...in reality can they house them? whos paying the elekky bills? food bills. 

my reptile hobbie was only allowed to kick off when i was in full time employment, and i could pay my way with electric bills. still do even though im not working, and searching like a zombie, not for me but for them!

granted young people can have extensive knowledge in cirtain criteria's but im only 19 and i have along way to go....but one thing i can say is OFFICE LAMPS :censor: dumb move tbh temporary or not....still silly idea


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

reptilerescueden (sorry! lol)
:2thumb::no1:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

oasis_reps said:


> I do have this in my PM and im only a 'kid' 14.
> I've got room and would take in animals and give them the care thats needed, then find a good home to take the reptile in.
> I think other people may be the same as me,
> i would rather someone like myself take it in off someone who doesnt know
> ...


And this is how he will keep them
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/220213-my-new-setups.html


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i had someone pm me about my royal for sale but when i looked at the threads he made one was selling a milk snake because ha didnt have room he also advertised to rehome :bash: how can you not have room for a ikkle snake then want a royal (adult) and rehome :bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> if 10 people all turned up at your door with handfuls of animals, are you saying you'd just 'take them all in'- that is what a real rehoming service does.


WRONG :bash:

A real rescue takes in what they can care for, a real rescue wishes they could take in 20 hand fuls of animals when they cant, a real rescue will turn away what they cant handle, do you SERIOUSLY think a "real" rat rescue would take in a python? do you expect the RSPCA to take in a boa? NO they don't. They pass them to people experienced, because they arnt experienced enough. A real rescue dosen't take in what they can't handle. Oh and as a side note - I was 7 when I started rescuing ferrets and small animals (well, of course my parents owned it but I looked after them all) boo-hoo to me, huh?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

we got our first amphibian when I was 18, since then we have expanded on our collection, ranging from toads to geckos to hedgehogs but before buying every single one of them we spent months researching and getting everything sorted for them. I can understand that if younger people do have the experiance regarding keeping reptiles then thats great but I would not reccomend offering your services to rehoming unwanted animals at such a young age. I have been in college and im half way through university and believe me its difficult to keep on top of uni work and make sure that all the animals are fed and looked after (not that I ever regret getting them) Luckily I am in a situation at the moment where my OH will take care of feeding them but its about 1.00am every night when we finally get to sit down. I am not having a go at any of the younger keepers as I am sure that you do have a lot of experiance and care for your animals, I just wanted to mention that things after the age of 16 change and having a lot of reptiles to care for can be a big burden.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I rescue but i dont say im a rescue...

I ONLY rescue what i can afford to give a proper optimum environment to and full vet check with ongoing vet bills if required.
Otherwise i feel all i am doing i taking in everything and not actually getting proper vet treatment etc.

My last rescue as many people know cost me over 200 for her set up and almost 250 in vet bills... I had donated from some kind friends around 100 of these costs and found the rest from my savings.

She ( star the water dragon) was admitted for 10 days to vets and was extremely poorly.
I used my esater holiday money after discussing it with my oldest daughter who said she would prefer to save the water dragon than go on holiday .. so we did. We hen had to turn down a beardie someoen didnt want but the animal was being well cared for and was not neglected so ia dvised other peopel who may rehome or foster.

the water dragon had a large viv.. ceramic, spot bulb dimmer stat.. pulse stat.. and decor all bought from the 200 pounds.. a very kind lady at solaris heat gave us a discount on many of the items we needed so we managed to set up this rescue perfetly and correctly. But I needed to know I could manage to do that BEFORE i took her in. That is my personal choice and it was NOT becuase I did NOT care but quite the opposite.



I dont pick and choose my rescues as such.. but I wil not take in what i have no experience with. For me I will take unwell or neglected WDs , beardies, cresties or leos.
I have rehome for free.. (I do not charge a rehome fee as I am not an official rescue) 7 leos, one crested gekco, one WD and one beardie and also 2 turtles and also a few corns which Scott actually dealt with NOT me. The corns were found by members of the public and the police contacted myself to go and get them although i did ask they stop doing this as i wasnt an official rescue.

That is in the last 2 years. so as you can see it is not a vast amount. However it IS an amount I can cope with and it is an amount I managed to pay for vet bills and set ups too.

REAL RESCUE.. is a stupid term what does real mean anyway..

rescuing means saving when required..

being registered and a charity changes things yes.. but not every charity is above board .. and not everyone who says they rescue genuinely does..

All we can hope for is that we do our best..


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> 'Prepared to spend money'- What money! Yes young people may earn a small amount, but paper rounds and pocket money won't pay for a serious reptile collection or rescue service. If you are still at school the hours you can work are very limited and you earn peanuts, that is if anywhere will accept you for any serious job if you are under 16. You kept a few hamsters and mice! There is a world of difference. Reptiles require expensive vivariums/rubs, heating, thermostats, lighting, furnishings, various foods. Online orders often mount up to well over £50 for one small order, just a heat mat for example, a few mice and a thermometer will do it. The electircity tanks use in combination with each other is phenomenal. Veterinary care can also create huge costs. Money is not going to be available on the spur of the moment for these things. I cannot believe you compare taking on a guinea pig to taking on even a corn snake! Food is £3 a bag, you can buy big bags of hay/wood shavings for a few quid each, you can buy one £40 cage that'll last it i's life...done. Starting cost:£50 compared to starting cost for snake: £200+ or thereabouts.



The point I was making was that age does not matter, if a 'child's', as it was put, parents are happy to fork money out then I do not see the problem.
A home is a home no matter where the money is coming from.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> REAL RESCUE.. is a stupid term what does real mean anyway..


Exactly! take a poorly treated animal from a home and save its guts, congrats you RESCUED that animal!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Yet again my wording was slightly off in the start using "real rescue". But I think I have put my point across which a lot of people have enforced.

Even sparkle above, £450 on a rescued WD! Now that is commitment. Even myself at 21 wouldn't want to fork that amount of money out, but the point is being 21 I always have credit cards to fall back on. Should I take in an animal that needs some urgent help.

But a child under 18 without that kind of money won't be able to afford such a rescue and they ask there parents for the money.... "Mummy I need 500 quid to rescue an animal that might normally cost me about 300 from a shop in healthy condition"

Now unless your parents have money burning holes in there pockets I doubt many would pay out for that!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Paul_MTS said:


> Yet again my wording was slightly off in the start using "real rescue". But I think I have put my point across which a lot of people have enforced.
> 
> Even sparkle above, £450 on a rescued WD! Now that is commitment. Even myself at 21 wouldn't want to fork that amount of money out, but the point is being 21 I always have credit cards to fall back on. Should I take in an animal that needs some urgent help.
> 
> ...


 

100% agree there...

somtimes some of the rescues on here are just out of the frying pan into the fire..

unless u have the time , inclination and the money to rescue youre just giving an animal whos sick a roof over its head without treating the ilness or neglect.. we can THINK we know whats wrong but without proper tests fecals, x-rays and possible scans we would be guessing which can do more harm than good.

I WOULD rescue again IF it was an animal in dire need... I have my own non-rescues to look after too and i dont want to jepordise their husbandry care and vet requirements by taking in 10s and 20s of rescues.

I try to be sensible and not go into saviour mode and try to save them all, whilst that is difficult it allows me to dedicate a LOT of time and possible finance to one or two very needy animals.


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

I disagree with the whole kid thing. Alot of kids that i know are very into their reptiles and have alot more knowledge than alot of people.

Yer some kids may not earn their own money but they know this when they take animals on and have to get their parents permission who help them out on what they need.

I am only 18 and have had animals for years. My mum has always helped me out on my animals until i got myself a job.

All it depends on is the love for animals and how motivated you are.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

sparkle said:


> 100% agree there...
> 
> somtimes some of the rescues on here are just out of the frying pan into the fire..
> 
> ...


 
i put my thumbs up to u sparkle u are a true rescue and a great carer for your animals:2thumb:


----------

